# Goggles in wet weather



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

What do you guys do when its snowing/snow making out? It was snowing on Sunday when I went, and my goggles got covered in droplets that of course made things blurry when I tried wiping the lens down. So I couldnt see anything with goggles or without.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I use the soft squeegee thing on my glove to wipe my outer lens. But moisture tends to bead and roll off anyway so it's not too bad anyway.


----------

